# Algenbefall seit Jahresanfang



## mcteich (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen welche Algenart da in meinem Teich wuchert?
Ich habe die UV Lampe und den Filter schon sehr früh in diesem Jahr in Betrieb genommen, da der Befall sehr zeitig eingesetzt hat.
Das Wasser ist glasklar und dennoch ist die Folie total zu mit dem Zeug auf dem Foto.


 

Vielen Dank im Voraus & Gruß
Mike


----------



## mariohbs (5. Mai 2016)

Mhm....  ich sag immer Glibberalgen dazu. Hängen bei mir auch an allen Wasserpflanzen bei glasklarem Wasser. Dürften wohl nicht so ganz stabile Fadenalgen sein. Lassen sich aber gut abkächern bzw. aufwickeln wenn man gaaaaanz langsam wickelt 

LG
Mario


----------



## Tinky (6. Mai 2016)

Die habe ich auch!
Nervig finde ich die hauptsächlich an den Pflanzen.
__ Wasserpest und Co haben kaum eine Chance wenn die voll umlagert sind.
An der Folie stören sie mich weniger - bieten Sie doch (hoffentlich) einen "natürlichen UV-Schutz".


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2016)

Mike, 
geht mir genauso , zuerst waren es quietschgrüne Fadenalgen, die sich auf der Folie festgekrallt haben, und nicht runter wollten.
Jetzt, so nach und nach sind sie abgestorben und werden zu olivgrünem Glibber, der auch absinkt und die Unterwasserpflanzen 
belagert. Irgendwann haben sie sich dann so weit aufgelöst, daß sie durch das Wasser schweben, und alles eingrünen. 
Bei mir liegt dieses Dauergrün wahrscheinlich daran, daß meine Filter unterdimensioniert sind, und der Nährstoffeintrag zu hoch ist. 
Außerdem fördert die Sonne natürlich auch noch die Algenbildung .


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Mai 2016)

Mike, gleiches Phänomen bei mir. Nur das ich mit den Wassertest kein erhöhtes Nährstoffabgebot feststelle. Denke jedoch, dass es an dem Alter meines Teichs liegt <1Jahr. Zusätzlich spielen natürlich auch die niedrigen Wassertemperaturen eine Rolle, wodurch die Wasserpflanzen sich schwer tun. Aber das ändert sich im Moment ja Grüße Ralf


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ralf, wie sehen denn die gemessenen Werte aus? 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reicht 10g Nitrit für 10kg Fadenalgen 
Und 10g in 25000 Liter Wasser  ich kann nicht mehr rechnen, dass ist schon wieder so warm hier.  Auf jeden Fall irgend etwas im Promille Bereich


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Mai 2016)

Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, und Phosphat = nicht nachweisbar. Gemessen mit Sera Testkoffer (Tröpfchentest) bis 05/2017 haltbar. Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Mai 2016)

Sind 0,4 mg/l .....Ich dachte jedoch immer, dass Nitrat und Phosphat hier eher als kritisch, was das Algenwachstum betrifft, zu sehen sind. Nirit und Ammonium ist eher für die Fische kritisch!


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2016)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Sind 0,4 mg/l .....Ich dachte jedoch immer, dass Nitrat und Phosphat hier eher als kritisch, was das Algenwachstum betrifft, zu sehen sind. Nirit und Ammonium ist eher für die Fische kritisch!



Richtig!


----------



## Schwatze (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo, das Problem hatte ich auch. ....hatte !!! Versuche es einmal mit dem Fadenalgenvernichter F Liquid ...kann ich nur empfehlen. Sicher wird jetzt der eine oder andere dagegen speckern aber damit kann man das Problem wirklich abändern. Es besteht auch keine Gefahr  für Fische und andere Pflanzen im Teich. Nur der Filter muss danach öfters gereinigt werden. Bestehende Fadenalgen sterben ab und keine Neubildung. Gruß  Lutz


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2016)

Algen können sowohl mit Nitrit wie mit Nitrat gefüttert werden


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Mai 2016)

Trotz alledem sind meine Werte recht niedrig, oder?


----------



## mariohbs (6. Mai 2016)

Sodele, nachdem ich mir ja vorgenommen hatte mich in Geduld zu üben und nicht
- 3x täglich Wasserwerte zu kontrollieren
- nicht ständig Probleme im Teich entdecken zu wollen
- keine Chemie reinzukippen
und die so gewonnene Zeit mit einem schönen Bierchen lieber auf der Terrasse zu verbringen glaub ich mittlerweile -> Das war gut so 

Nun war ich jedoch mal neugierig und habe mal schnell mit einem Teststreifen die Wasserwerte kontrolliert und ich muss sagen: Der Teich macht das fein!
Wasserwerte sind alle OK, nur mein Clorwert ist wie immer leicht erhöht. Das kommt aber übers Leitungswasser, scheint den Teich aber nicht zu stören.

Was die Fadenalgen angeht, so habe ich die immer ein bisserl aufgewickelt und so rausgeholt. War schon so einiges was da zusammen kam. Mittlerweile werden auch die verbliebenen Fadenalgen, grad so um die Wasserpflanzen, recht grau und scheinen sich regelrecht aufzulösen. Landet so nach und nach alles im Filter und die Wasserpflanzen übernehmen die Regie im Teich.

So alles in allem würde ich sagen, ich bleib beim Bierchen auf der Terrasse und lass den Teich das mal regeln 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> So alles in allem würde ich sagen, ich bleib beim Bierchen auf der Terrasse und lass den Teich das mal regeln



Die Natur braucht halt etwas Zeit für so was, das geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich - du hast es schon richtig gemacht


----------



## mcteich (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich erstmal bedanken für die vielen Antworten, schön das sich hier so schnell ein unaufgeregter Dialog entspinnt.
Habe das schöne Wetter heute genutzt und erstmal den Teichboden von diesem Glibberzeug annähernd befreit, das dürfte die gerechte Strafe dafür sein das ich im letzten Jahr im Herbst kein Netz gespannt und mich ausschließlich auf den Skimmer verlassen habe, der Menge Laub war er wohl nicht gewachsen.
Nachdem also das "Haupnest" ausgeräumt ist werde ich es mal wie Mario handhaben ;-)

Dann hätte ich nur noch eine Frage, ich bin Farbenblind und komme mit den Wassertests nicht klar, gibt es da Alternativen?

Gruß und schönes WE,
Mike


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mike,

Ja, gibt es, wäre ein photometer....

http://koi-company.de/teichpflege/messgerate-wassertests/photometer/multi-range-photometer.html

Oder hier:

http://www.messgeräte-versand.de/messgeraete/photometer/mini-photometer/


----------



## Andyzx12r (6. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es mit Aufsalzen des Teich?
Das können die Fadenalgen nicht ab und sterben ab, allerdings auch die Wasserpflanzen wenn die Dosierung zu kräftig ist.
Also Maximal 0,5 %.
So kenne ich das....


----------



## Micha61 (7. Mai 2016)

Moin Mike,

die Hanna Photometer (Eier genannt), kann ich sehr empfehlen, liefern sehr gute Messergebnisse, sind einfach zu bedienen und die Reagenzien, haben ein langes MHD.
Die wichtigsten wären
HI 713
HI 775
HI 707
HI 98128

LG Micha


----------

